# Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013* WILL BE ON *MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca.* at the Salinas sports complex* with a rain date of March 17th.

More dates will be posted soon*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine* *will also be covering and judging the **Greenspan's car show in South Gate on June 2nd 2013*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*

*Salinas, Ca. March 10th Rain date March 17th*

*Greenspan's Car Show Covered and Judged by Streetlow June 2nd *

*Woodland, Ca. July 21st *

*San Jose, Ca. August 25th*

*MORE DATES TO BE ADDED SOON *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> *Streetlow Magazine* *will also be covering and judging the **Greenspan's car show in South Gate on June 2nd 2013*


ttt


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEW STYLE will b in da house fir these ones this year!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> *1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013* WILL BE ON *MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca.* at the Salinas sports complex* with a rain date of March 17th.
> 
> More dates will be posted soon*











will be there


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> *1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013* WILL BE ON *MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca.* at the Salinas sports complex* with a rain date of March 17th.
> 
> More dates will be posted soon*











we will be there comeing to hang out con mi camarada EL RAIDER


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> View attachment 584315
> 
> 
> will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> we will be there comeing to hang out con mi camarada EL RAIDER


:thumbsup:


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT we ready!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Getting ready


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Let's do it Gilbert...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## watson rider (Apr 29, 2010)

Watsonville Riders will be EN La Casa..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> we will be there comeing to hang out con mi camarada EL RAIDER


I can almost smell the bbq  hang out with cool peeps and can't forget the models :biggrin:


----------



## Greenspans (Nov 22, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

no fresno show this year again


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates

Salinas, Ca. March 10th Rain date March 17th

Greenspan's Car Show Covered and Judged by Streetlow June 2nd in South Gate, Ca.

Woodland, Ca. July 21st 

San Jose, Ca. August 25th

MORE DATES AND DETAILS TO BE ANOUNCED SOON


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> I can almost smell the bbq  hang out with cool peeps and can't forget the models :biggrin:


Just make sure you bring enough propane..


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

Any plans of u guys coming to Chicago Streetlow?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> Any plans of u guys coming to Chicago Streetlow?


Doubt it, but good luck.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*

*Salinas, Ca. March 10th* Rain date March 17th

*Greenspan's Car Show* *Covered and Judged by Streetlow* June 2nd in South Gate, Ca.

*Woodland, Ca. July 21st 

San Jose, Ca. August 25th*

*MORE DATES AND DETAILS TO BE ANOUNCED SOON *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> Just make sure you bring enough propane..


I got a new grill wey I'm ready


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> *Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*
> 
> *Salinas, Ca. March 10th* Rain date March 17th
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Been there, done that, and I'll do it again...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Been there, done that, and I'll do it again...



X2


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Been there, done that, and I'll do it again...



X3


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Any coming closer down towards la ie area?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Any coming closer down towards la ie area?


 maybe


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Any coming closer down towards la ie area?




Do you mean Colorado LA IE, or just LA IE....:roflmao:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> View attachment 586661


Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/StreetlowMagazineTV/featured


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Do you mean Colorado LA IE, or just LA IE....:roflmao:


Hell naw homie SOCAL . TO DAM COLD UP HERE IN COLORADO


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> maybe


:thumbsup:


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

what about Vegas


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

DRantiquecarparts said:


> what about Vegas


X2 on Vegas?


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Will be there


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

DRantiquecarparts said:


> what about Vegas


 get more car clubs and lowriders to hit us up if you want vegas so i can push it with the owner of streetlow. when would be a good time of year


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

if fresno gets a car show this year it should be at the fresno fair grounds


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

~SOUL~96 said:


> if fresno gets a car show this year it should be at the fresno fair grounds


I missed those shows in Fresno at the fairgrounds :x:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

EL RAIDER said:


> I missed those shows in Fresno at the fairgrounds :x:


 well there are car shows at melaga park every month almost


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

#follow #STREETLOW ON INSTAGRAM http://instagram.com/streetlow_magazine


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> well there are car shows at melaga park every month almost


but Malaga does not come closed to the Fairgrounds cmon


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

EL RAIDER said:


> I missed those shows in Fresno at the fairgrounds :x:


me too bro I miss the car shows at the San Jose and Fresno fairgrounds best places for lowrider shows


----------



## ~SOUL~96 (Oct 16, 2012)

LowriderLobo said:


> well there are car shows at melaga park every month almost


that place is to dam small the fair grounds is way better i believe you guys will make more money and the show will get bigger doing the shows at the fair grounds.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> me too bro I miss the car shows at the San Jose and Fresno fairgrounds best places for lowrider shows


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

flyer for the salinas car show coming soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

LowriderLobo said:


> flyer for the salinas car show coming soon


:inout:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates**

Salinas, Ca. March 10th Rain date March 17th- TOO SHORT WILL BE HEADLINING THIS SHOW

Greenspan's Car Show Covered and Judged by Streetlow June 2nd 

Woodland, Ca. July 21st - TOO SHORT WILL BE HEADLINING THIS SHOW

San Jose, Ca. August 25th

MORE DATES TO BE ADDED SOON*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

good morning


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


> *Streetlow Magazine 2013 Tour Dates*
> 
> *Salinas, Ca. March 10th Rain date March 17th*
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## als54wagon (Jul 14, 2009)

*


BOMB*DRIFTERZ WILL BE THEIR .............*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


Ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

THIS IS THE LINK TO THE FACEBOOK INVITE TO THE SALINAS CAR SHOW

http://www.facebook.com/events/135107263320081/


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> [/QUOTE :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Si you vatos n LoS homies


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

TTT FOR STREETLOW I CANT WAIT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

WHEN ARE U BRINGING THE SHOW BACK TO COSTA MESA???? U GUYS WERE THE ONLY BIG SHOW SINCE WACK ASS LR LEFT! I DON'T KNOW HOW THEY CAN CALL THEIR 2 SHOWS A "TOUR" AND 1 OF THOSE SHOWS IS THE "SUPER SHOW". :rofl:


----------



## Don Aztecas (Jun 18, 2007)

_*AZTECAS CAR CLUB B THERE*_


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

No Chicago?


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ 
6. AZTECAS​


----------



## butternut (Sep 17, 2012)

do we call the number on the flyer for vendor info?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

butternut said:


> do we call the number on the flyer for vendor info?


 YES


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hop payout and rules?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*Date changed for Greenspan show*


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

himbone said:


> hop payout and rules?


No White boys


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so hop shop is sponsering the hops I see, must be a low payout.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> ttt


CHICAGO???


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Centillac said:


> CHICAGO???


 not sure yet


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

chicago x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

I heard that there will be a streetlow tour show in Chicago.??????


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

Parliament 64 ,Hop Shop equipped , Michael on the switch


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> *1st STREETLOW CAR SHOW OF 2013* WILL BE ON *MARCH 10TH 2013 IN SALINAS, Ca.* at the Salinas sports complex* with a rain date of March 17th.
> 
> More dates will be posted soon*[/QUOTE New Friends cc will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for Streetlow Magazine...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ROLL CALL 
1. SOCIOS
2. NEW STYLE
3. WATSONVILLE RIDERS
4. EVIL THREAT
5. BOMB* DRIFTERZ 
6. AZTECAS
7. NEW FRIENDS​


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

SO CAL??????


----------



## m_monster66 (Jun 1, 2011)

Pm me a pre-reg for salinas


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

SO.CAL??????????????


----------



## Black '83 (Feb 16, 2010)

what time is moving


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Black '83 said:


> what time is moving


 5am


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

_See you there Streetlow_


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Do u guys still have the office in San Jo? IF so whats the address. I got 4 Pre-reg. forms for the salinas show, so I can stop by and drop off.:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

408 certified said:


> Do u guys still have the office in San Jo? IF so whats the address. I got 4 Pre-reg. forms for the salinas show, so I can stop by and drop off.:thumbsup:


 yes 12 S. 1ST STREET SUITE 408


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Come on out and support The Outfit CC as they present STREETLOW Magazine "Hitting New Heights" 2013 Car Show! Once again Chicago Heights will be the main stage for the biggest, baddest custom cars and lowriders in the Midwest. Many more details will be released soon, so stay tuned and please help spread the word.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

ttt


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> Come on out and support The Outfit CC as they present STREETLOW Magazine "Hitting New Heights" 2013 Car Show! Once again Chicago Heights will be the main stage for the biggest, baddest custom cars and lowriders in the Midwest. Many more details will be released soon, so stay tuned and please help spread the word.


 :h5:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Y DO U KEEP IGNORING SO CAL?????....AT LEAST PM ME!!!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

LowriderLobo said:


> Come on out and support The Outfit CC as they present STREETLOW Magazine "Hitting New Heights" 2013 Car Show! Once again Chicago Heights will be the main stage for the biggest, baddest custom cars and lowriders in the Midwest. Many more details will be released soon, so stay tuned and please help spread the word.


:thumbsup:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> Y DO U KEEP IGNORING SO CAL?????....AT LEAST PM ME!!!!


 what would you like to know? we are trying to find a venue and we would like to have a for sure thing before we confirm


----------



## CALI-DREAMIN (Feb 17, 2013)

How much is it to reg a bike day show at salinas


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

now this is a tour.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

zombie_squad said:


> now this is a tour.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


>


 :h5:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

*We have a change in our Streetlow Magazine tour dates for this year. **
*
*Sunday June 2nd 2013 we will have our Car Show at Evergreen Valley College in San Jose, Ca. *
*
*
*We will have more info for you soon.*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Streetlow-Magazine/321020167919476 

Go "LIKE" STREETLOW MAGAZINE on Facebook to keep up to date on whats going on in the Streetlow World


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Man I miss the Costa Mesa show!!! *
*
Bring something back to SoCal*


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Woodland--just around the corner.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...asshouse-40k-original-miles.html#post16790081


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

:dunno::dunno::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


> :dunno::dunno::banghead::banghead::banghead:


I'm not gonna say anything...


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

:inout::banghead:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ROAD_DOGG12 said:


> :dunno::dunno::banghead::banghead::banghead:





Cadillac1 said:


> I'm not gonna say anything...





94capriceusaf said:


> :inout::banghead:





 wat i miss


----------



## low_rico (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


low_rico said:


>


----------



## LoOpY (Dec 1, 2008)

Johnny562 said:


> *Man I miss the Costa Mesa show!!! *
> *
> Bring something back to SoCal*


 *X 2*:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> *Man I miss the Costa Mesa show!!! *
> *
> Bring something back to SoCal*


:thumbsup:


----------

